
School board removes famous books from curriculum for 'controversial' content - EndXA
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/alaska-school-board-deems-great-gatsby-other-famous-books-controversial-n1194436
======
duxup
"If I were to read these in a corporate environment, in an office environment,
I would be dragged into EO," an equal opportunity complaint proceeding, Hart
said.

I'd like to know what company is patrolling what books people read...

~~~
mbalex99
I agree this was such a bizarre and incredible thing to say.

------
samizdis
Also see previous post about locals taking imaginative steps to crush this and
to incentivise students to read the relevant works:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23032487](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23032487)

------
mariuolo
Tell me, how are kids ever going to learn how to live in the world if they
can't handle a "controversial" book?

But then, I don't believe this policy is driven by actual concern for their
students' wellbeing, but mere fear of litigation.

------
Assossa
One of the best books I ever read in school was "To Kill a Mockingbird." It's
filled with racism, n-words, cursing, violence, etc. However, the overall
message is extremely positive. It teaches you that just because others are
hateful and violent, that doesn't mean you should be too.

